# Garden tiller?



## Randy (Apr 17, 2006)

I am in the market for a garden tiller.  Don't really want to spend an arm and a leg as it will not get used much but who's do you recommend?


----------



## Nugefan (Apr 17, 2006)

Toro but it would cost you both legs.....

a rear tine is a lot easier on the operator ....


----------



## mikelogg (Apr 17, 2006)

Go Ahead And Spend The Extra Money And Get A Troy Built Rear Tine Tiller(sold At Lowes),and Save Yourself The Misery Of Owning A Cheap Front Tine Model.just My Opinion After Spending Hundreds Of Hours Tilling Gardens Over The Last 30 Years.


----------



## Rick Alexander (Apr 17, 2006)

*I don't really like the rear tine*

tillers.  They might be easier when the ground is really hard - like the first time for the year or a new garden.  When you need it during the year to keep the weeds down (what I use it for the most) I like a smaller front tine so you can get around the tomatoes or right up next to the rows easier.  Also the old style to me seem to be easier to move around for the wife's flower beds too.  Just personal preference I guess.


----------



## Derek (Apr 17, 2006)

how bout a groundhog!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Branchminnow (Apr 17, 2006)

I would go with somekind of a rear tine front tines have always beat me to death.


----------



## Randy (Apr 17, 2006)

Derek said:
			
		

> how bout a groundhog!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



You got one that works on  Honda Foreman 450?  I did think about it!


----------



## Randy (Apr 17, 2006)

I looked at a Sears Craftsman 7.0 HP rear tine, forwards or back rotating. for $679.00.  Ya'll think that would do?


----------



## Branchminnow (Apr 17, 2006)

Randy said:
			
		

> I looked at a Sears Craftsman 7.0 HP rear tine, forwards or back rotating. for $679.00.  Ya'll think that would do?


Yes it would be perfect if you aint gonna use it much.


----------



## Randy (Apr 17, 2006)

Branchminnow said:
			
		

> Yes it would be perfect if you aint gonna use it much.



Are you saying it won't last long?


----------



## gacowboy (Apr 17, 2006)

*Craftsman*

Randy, I have a Sears rear tine tiller about like you mentioned and it has held up good for me. Easy to use, doesn't shake you around like the old front tine models. I had an old front tine Sears tiller also before I got this one. They are good products. People say that Troy-built are also good ones.
Get'er done!


----------



## Eddy M. (Apr 17, 2006)

Troy built rear tine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Retired Army Guy (Apr 18, 2006)

Troy built 2 years now..bought it 2 years old.  I use it for micro food plots and a medium sized garden....no problems


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Apr 19, 2006)

Eddy M. said:
			
		

> Troy built rear tine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Best Tiller ever made.


----------



## GA Farm Boy (Apr 19, 2006)

Rear tine is the way to go. I have 2 right now. Small Troy built, and a big Snapper.  Depends on the dirt, but one thing to consider is getting one with counter roatating tines. The Snapper had a trans. with: Forward, Reverse,Neutral,Forward/Forward till, Forward/Reverse till. This is great for breaking hard ground or working loose dirt. Don't want to hurt anyone's pride, but I read several bad reviews on the Craftsman model haveing trans problems.  My garden is only a 20 min. drive if you want to try them out.


----------



## gadeerwoman (Apr 20, 2006)

Got an old troybilt pony that I bought for my Dad years ago. Need to haul it to the shop and have belts replaced and tuned. That thing was great. Unfortunately I loaned it to a neighbor and it did NOT come back in the same shape as it left and it's been sitting up for a couple years now. Definitely go rear tine! Those front tine one work you to death.


----------



## DeucesWild (Apr 20, 2006)

Troy Built rear tine. Can't go wrong. Had one for 5 years now with no problems.


----------



## RJY66 (Apr 27, 2006)

Another vote for troy-bilt.  If you want to save some money you could watch the Market Bulletin or ebay....sometimes they have used ones for sale.  Even if you wear out the motor on one, you can get a replacement from Northern Tool.  The gears in the transmission are cast iron and are pretty much indestructable.  If you find one from back in the 80's when they had the cast iron Kohler engines that would be good because those engines are rebuildable if necessary.  

I would get the "horse" model if you are planning on having a good sized garden.


----------

